# عالم الفن > منتدى المسلسلات >  تحميل مسلسل سنوات الضياع ( مشاهده, تحميل)..حصريا في منتديات الحصن

## ساره

[CENTER][SIZE="3"]




الحلقة 1

الحلقة 2

الحلقة 3

الحلقة 4

الحلقة 5


الحلقة 6

الحلقة 7

الحلقة 8

الحلقة 9

الحلقة 10

الحلقة 11

الحلقة 12

الحلقة 13 الجزء 1

الحلقة 13 الجزء 2

الحلقة 14

الحلقة 15

الحلقة 16


الحلقة 17

سنوات الضياع الحلقة 18

سنوات الضياع الحلقة 19 الجزء 1

سنوات الضياع الحلقة 19 الجزء 2

سنوات الضياع الحلقة 20



سنوات الضياع الحلقة 21



سنوات الضياع الحلقة 22

الحلقه 23

سنوات الضياع الحلقة 24

الحلقه  25


سنوات الضياع الحلقة 26



سنوات الضياع الحلقة 27


سنوات الضياع الحلقة 28



سنوات الضياع الحلقة 29



سنوات الضياع الحلقة 30

سنوات الضياع الحلقة 31

سنوات الضياع الحلقة 32




سنوات الضياع الحلقة 33

سنوات الضياع الحلقة 34

سنوات الضياع الحلقة 35

سنوات الضياع الحلقة 36




باقي الحلقات اليوم..عم جهز فيهم  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## ساره

الباسورد في آخر المشاركه ..انتبه لها
فيديو :سنوات الضياع الحلقة 37
http://www.mediafire.com/?bxz14mzibtg

فيديو :سنوات الضياع الحلقة 38
http://www.mediafire.com/?mnemyyxbmw5

فيديو الحلقة التاسعة والثلاثين 39

http://www.4shared.com/file/41965455...snwat--39.html

[ رابط اخر الزدشير/ الحلقة التاسعة والثلاثون ] 

http://www.zshare.net/video/95576548dede67/

[رابط اخر الميديا فاير/ الحلقة التاسعة والثلاثون ]
http://www.mediafire.com/?1y0nznlxwj0


[ فيديو الحلقة الاربعون ] 40
http://www.zshare.net/video/9577241d0d9fee/
[ الميديافاير/ الحلقة الاربعون ] 
http://www.mediafire.com/?mixjyew1mtm
[ الفورشير/ الحلقة الاربعون ]
http://www.4shared.com/file/42068474...snwat--40.html

[ فيديو الحلقة الواحدة والاربعون ] 41
http://www.zshare.net/video/973952789f231f/

[ الميديا فاير/ الحلقة الواحدة والاربعون ] 
http://www.mediafire.com/?jkyf29rxvzb

[ الفورشير/ الحلقة الواحدة والاربعون ] 
http://www.4shared.com/file/42403060...snwat--41.html

[ (رابط آخر) الفورشير/ الحلقة الواحدة والاربعون ] 
http://www.4shared.com/file/42421753...anawat-41.html

فيديو الحلقة الثانية والأربعين 42
http://www.zshare.net/video/97996432b37150

[ الميديا فاير/ الحلقة الثانية والاربعون ] 
http://www.mediafire.com/?ztkjamiosdb

[ الميديا فاير/ الحلقة الثانية والاربعون ( رابط آخر )]
http://www.mediafire.com/?nxz2i1zvny1


الحلقة الخامسة والاربعون 45
http://www.zshare.net/video/9963344b6b59b8/

[ المديا فاير/ الحلقة الخامسة والاربعون ] 
http://www.mediafire.com/?uenyynnwdhb

[ المديا فاير/ الحلقة الخامسة والاربعون ] 
http://www.mediafire.com/?cl4cagd1sid

الحلقة السادسة والاربعون 46
http://www.zshare.net/video/10117345b4d34e11/

المديا فاير/ الحلقة السادسة والاربعون
http://www.mediafire.com/?3vr0ywexm9d

الحلقة السابعة والاربعون 47
http://www.zshare.net/video/10141344ac2ed4c9/

الحلقة الثامنة والاربعون 48
http://www.zshare.net/video/10186543c2fc6e46/


الحلقة التاسعة والاربعون "جزء اول 49
http://www.zshare.net/video/102403599939ad91/

الحلقة التاسعة والاربعون "جزء ثاني
http://www.zshare.net/video/10251311e3317d8f/

..

الحلقة التاسعة والاربعون 
http://www.zshare.net/video/10266893c2d3503d/


الحلقة الواحدة والخمسون 51
http://www.zshare.net/video/1043497191401528/

الحلقة 52
http://www.mediafire.com/?zuxmb4ymbdy
zshare
http://www.zshare.net/video/1053548013bd5814/

فيديو الحلقة الثالثة واالخمسون 53
http://www.zshare.net/video/10557683f2d47556/


فيديو الحلقة الرابعة والخمسون 54
http://www.zshare.net/video/10640344151f5017/

فيديو الحلقة الخامسة والخمسون 55
http://www.zshare.net/video/106462762a758f90/


فيديو الحلقة السادسة والخمسون 56
http://www.zshare.net/video/108032653f79c8ac/

رابط مباشر / فيديو الحلقة السادسة والخمسون
http://www.cashme-sa.com/k111k/msa6el-snwat--56.wmv

فيديو الحلقة السابعة والخمسون 57
http://www.zshare.net/video/10848696e607631d/



رابط مباشر - فيديو الحلقة السابعة والخمسون
http://www.cashme-sa.com/k111k/msa6el-snwat--57.wmv

الميديا فاير- فيديو الحلقة السابعة والخمسون
http://www.mediafire.com/?x4egnnjzxv3


فيديو الحلقة الثامنة والخمسون 58
http://www.mediafire.com/?cxjdxmyduip

رابط مباشر / فيديو الحلقة الثامنة والخمسون
http://www.cashme-sa.com/k111k/msa6el-snwat--58.wmv

فيديو الحلقة التاسعة والخمسون 59
http://www.mediafire.com/?m4k123zb22q


فيديو الحلقة الستون 60

فيديو الحلقة الواحدة والستون
http://www.zshare.net/video/111436430ab5df2b/



فيديو الحلقة الواحدة والستون 61
http://www.zshare.net/video/111436430ab5df2b/

فيديو الحلقة الثانية والستون 62
http://www.zshare.net/video/11222187a051ac21/


فيديو الحلقة الثالثة والستون 63
http://www.zshare.net/video/11227787e0280e03/


الميديا فاير/ الحلقة الثالثة والستون
http://www.mediafire.com/?u4yyhm03mrj

الميديا فاير/ فيديو الحلقة الرابعة والستون 64
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?u4yyhm03mrj

فيديو الحلقة الرابعة والستون
http://www.zshare.net/video/113033545f2a8d1b/


فيديو الحلقة الخامسة والستون 65
http://www.zshare.net/video/11322495f6168b3d/


فيديو الحلقة السادسة والستون 66
http://www.zshare.net/video/11473711158f0934/

فيديو الحلقة السابعة والستون 67 Zshare
http://www.zshare.net/video/11525227c0d6f3f7/

فيديو الحلقة السابعة والستون 67 FileGu
http://filegu.ru/f/HfWc8Qt8/msa6el-snwat--67.wmv.html

فيديو الحلقة السابعة والستون 67 aDrive
http://www.adrive.com/home/downloadf...fdc7e3dcfd8b0d

فيديو الحلقة السابعة والستون 67 aDrive

http://www.adrive.com/public/7a4a91f...0616e8b8f.html

فيديو الحلقة السابعة والستون 68 Zshare
http://www.zshare.net/video/1158134104796511/

فيديو الحلقة السابعة والستون 68 FileGu
http://filegu.ru/f/a89ZYl4B/msa6el-snwat--68.wmv.html

فيديو الحلقة السابعة والستون 68 aDrive
http://www.adrive.com/public/b40ff2c...54ab76468.html

فيديو الحلقة السابعة والستون 68 aDrive
http://www.adrive.com/public/24816b2...88ad260d9.html

فيديو الحلقة التاسعة والستون 69 Zshare
http://www.zshare.net/video/1163401258b3799c/

فيديو الحلقة التاسعة والستون 69 MediaFir

http://www.mediafire.com/?m2byngyhmx9

فيديو الحلقة السبعون 70 Zshare
http://www.zshare.net/video/116798399c6b5fdf/

فيديو الحلقة السبعون 70 MediaFire
http://www.mediafire.com/?bt2mmjyvyj4



فيديو الحلقة الواحدة و السبعون.. 71 .. Zshare 
http://www.zshare.net/video/11836184b8db34d4/

فيديو الحلقة الواحدة و السبعون.. 71 .. MediaFir 
http://www.mediafire.com/?mbuzgzgq0tf


فيديو الحلقة الثانية و السبعون.. 72 .. Zshare 

http://www.zshare.net/video/11886805c2914a5c/

فيديو الحلقة ثالثة و السبعون.. 73 .. Zshare 
http://www.zshare.net/video/119130756963adb1/


فيديو الحلقة الرابعة و السبعون.. 74 .. Zshare 
http://www.zshare.net/video/119875325550ef88

فيديو الحلقة الرابعة و السبعون.. 74 .. 2 Shared 
http://www.2shared.com/file/3284952/...nwat---74.html

فيديو الحلقة الخامسة والسبعون .. 75 .. Zshare 
http://www.zshare.net/video/12026279ebfdeda7/

فيديو الحلقة الخامسة والسبعون .. 75 .. 2Shared 
http://www.2shared.com/file/3287370/...snwat--75.html

فيديو الحلقة السادسة والسبعون .. 76 .. zshare
http://www.zshare.net/video/121731509dcdda24/



فيديو الحلقة السابعة والسبعون .. 77 .. mediafire 
http://www.mediafire.com/?exx190jejyx

فيديو الحلقة السابعة والسبعون .. 77 .. Zshare 
http://www.zshare.net/video/122392273231a586/

فيديو الحلقة السابعة والسبعون .. 77 .. FileGu 
http://filegu.ru/f/sgIfk2b0/msa6el-snwat--77.wmv.html


فيديو الحلقة الثامنة والسبعون .. 78 .. Zshare 
http://www.zshare.net/video/12260702bd03f1e9/

فيديو الحلقة الثامنة والسبعون .. 78 RapidShare 
http://rapidshare.com/files/11613767...t--78.wmv.html

فيديو الحلقة الثامنة والسبعون .. 78 FileGu 
http://filegu.ru/f/hLO8IBnB/msa6el-snwat--78.wmv.html


فيديو الحلقة التاسعة والسبعون .. 79 .. Zshare 
http://www.zshare.net/video/12310749f592a354/

فيديو الحلقة التاسعة والسبعون .. 79 .. RapidShare 
http://rapidshare.com/files/11637276...t--79.wmv.html

فيديو الحلقة الثمانون.. 80 Zshare 
http://www.zshare.net/video/12392293267573bb/

فيديو الحلقة الثمانون.. 80 FileGu
http://filegu.ru/f/xnSWGU80/msa6el-snwat--80.wmv.html



فيديو الحلقة الواحدة والثمانون 81 MediaFire 

http://www.mediafire.com/?c1o15jdzg9i

فيديو الحلقة الواحدة والثمانون 81 Zshare 
http://www.zshare.net/video/12513585d8f51295/


فيديو الحلقة الثانية والثمانون 82 MediaFire 

http://www.mediafire.com/?vejbzc1lyyy


فيديو الحلقة الثالثة والثمانون 83 MediaFire 

http://www.mediafire.com/?mdowg0guqco


فيديو الحلقة الرابعة والثمانون .. ( 84 ) .. { zshare ( جزء اول )
http://www.zshare.net/video/126784544934d6fc/

فيديو الحلقة الرابعة والثمانون .. ( 84 ) .. { zshare ( جزء ثاني )
http://www.zshare.net/video/127469138368b1cc/

فيديو الحلقة الرابعة والثمانون .. ( 84 ) .. { RapidShare 
http://rapidshare.com/files/11837719...4_-_2.wmv.html

فيديو الحلقة الخامسة والثمانون .. 85 .. zshare 
http://www.zshare.net/video/127268492d026e91/

فيديو الحلقة الخامسة و الثمانون .. 85 .. mediafire 
http://www.mediafire.com/?zj0j49bzfyg

فيديو الحلقة السادسة و الثمانون .. 86 .. zshare 
http://www.zshare.net/video/129091406f2d68ec/

فيديو الحلقة السابعة والثمانون .. 87 .. zshare
http://www.zshare.net/video/1293846373d0bba2/


فيديو الحلقة الثامنة والثمانون 88 Zshare 
http://www.zshare.net/video/1300183365214442/

فيديو الحلقة التاسعة والثمانون 89 Mediafire 
http://www.mediafire.com/?y5ydxe2lwjm

فيديو الحلقة التاسعة والثمانون 89 FileGu 
http://filegu.ru/f/7K1ok900/msa6el-snwat--89.wmv.html


فيديو الحلقة التسعون .. 90 .. Zshare
http://www.zshare.net/video/131078265200e236/

فيديو الحلقة التسعون .. 90 .. MediaFire
http://www.mediafire.com/?qmt9a09jbfo

فيديو الحلقة التسعون .. 90 .. FileGu
http://filegu.ru/f/YXAn37gG/msa6el-snwat---90.wmv.html



فيديو الحلقة الواحدة والتسعون - 91 - MediaFire
http://www.mediafire.com/?lsjn3omjtiw

فيديو الحلقة الواحدة والتسعون - 91 - Zshare
http://www.zshare.net/video/13299794b637e09e/

فيديو الحلقة الواحدة والتسعون- 91 - FileGu
http://filegu.ru/f/JfXTkWj1/sanwat-E91-3nood.wmv.html


فيديو الحلقة الثانية والتسعون - 92 - Zshare
http://www.zshare.net/video/133037307d20e645/

فيديو الحلقة الثانية والتسعون - 92 - Mediafire
http://www.mediafire.com/?1rcnip51g9b


فيديو الحلقة الثالثة والتسعون - 93 - Zshare
http://www.zshare.net/video/13355402511afc40/


فيديو الحلقة الرابعة والتسعون - 94 - Zshare كاملة 
http://www.zshare.net/video/13430606a2bb68f3/

فيديو الحلقة الرابعة والتسعون - 94 - MediaFire كاملة 
http://www.mediafire.com/?w19wgxcb4vj

فيديو الحلقة الرابعة والتسعون - 94 - FileGu كاملة 
http://filegu.ru/f/LAkoOo11/msa6el-snwat-94.wmv.html

فيديو الحلقة الرابعة والتسعون - 94 - RapidShare كاملة 
http://rapidshare.com/files/12183013...at-94.wmv.html



فيديو الحلقة الخامسة والتسعون - 95 - Zshare كامله
http://www.zshare.net/video/13583488496d28a6/

فيديو الحلقة السادسة و التسعون - 96 - zshare
http://www.zshare.net/video/13655464bf52b2a7/

فيديو الحلقة السادسة و التسعون - 96 - filesend
http://www.filesend.net/download.*******.db8bf71fc42dd9

فيديو الحلقة السادسة و التسعون - 96 - filefactory
http://www.filefactory.com/file/c6eb4e

فيديو الحلقة السابعة والتسعون - 97 - Zshare
http://www.zshare.net/video/136614497d00afd9/


فيديو الحلقة الثامنة والتسعون - 98 - zshare
http://www.zshare.net/video/13711283cc54017f/


فيديو الحلقة التاسعة والتسعون - 99 - Zshare
http://www.zshare.net/video/137659480721bf7d/


فيديو الحلقة مائة - 100 - zshare
http://www.zshare.net/video/1382149229ad16c9/

فيديو الحلقة مائة - 100 - filesend
http://www.filesend.net/download.*******.326ab25bea401d



فيديو الحلقة مائه وواحد .. 101 .. Zshare
http://www.zshare.net/video/14000804711ff41b/

فيديو الحلقة مائه وواحد .. 101 .. Easy-Share
http://w13.easy-share.com/1700701938.html


فيديو الحلقة .. 102 .. filesend
http://www.filesend.net/download.*******.0efd82c9c96880

فيديو الحلقة .. 102 zshare
http://www.zshare.net/video/140695902f7028ac/


فيديو الحلقة .. 103 .. zshare
http://www.zshare.net/video/140881130794b054/

فيديو الحلقة .. 103 .. filesend
http://www.filesend.net/download.*******.873ab922505768


فيديو الحلقه .. 104 .. zshare
http://www.zshare.net/video/141395785257ac48/

فيديو الحلقة .. 104 .. filesend
http://www.filesend.net/download.*******.c78206eb23a261

فيديو الحلقة .. 104 .. filefactory 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/80d5...nwat---104_wmv




فيديو الحلقه 105 zshare
http://www.zshare.net/video/14320838383e61e8/

فيديو الحلقة 105 filesend
http://www.filesend.net/download.*******.ba8a6fa40d5915

فيديو الحلقة 105 easy-share
http://w16.easy-share.com/1700753604.html


فيديو الحلقة 106 zshare
http://www.zshare.net/video/143800568ce0a107/

فيديو الحلقة 106 mediafire
http://www.mediafire.com/?vojxlynmqs9




فيديو الحلقة 107 Zshare
http://www.zshare.net/video/144374885fde51ed/

فيديو الحلقة 107 MediaFire
http://www.mediafire.com/?ed4zhxvjnjd


فيديو الحلقة 108 zshare
http://www.zshare.net/video/14464040410239aa/


فيديو الحلقة 109 zshare
http://www.zshare.net/video/14522306a2d137dc/


فيديو الحلقة 110 zshare
http://www.zshare.net/video/1457959843614a77/



فيديو الحلقة - 111 - zshare
http://www.zshare.net/video/14751848e1f3ca3e/


فيديو الحلقة - 112 - zshare
http://www.zshare.net/video/14813217864e91b9/


فيديو الحلقه - 113 - zshare
http://www.zshare.net/video/148916495579f05f/


فيديو الحلقه - 114 - zshare
http://www.zshare.net/video/14951994aa3b6fae


فيديو الحلقة - 115 - zshare
http://www.zshare.net/video/149938740c0ebe35/


فيديو الحلقة - 116 - zshare
http://www.zshare.net/video/152371112d98ab02/


فيديو الحلقة - 117 - zshare
http://www.zshare.net/video/15243901d2c7ebcc/


فيديو الحلقة - 118 - zshare
http://www.zshare.net/video/1531052446d4f37c/

فيديو الحلقة - 119 - zshare
http://www.zshare.net/video/15375459b57dcd3b/




فيديو الحلقة - 120 - zshare
http://www.zshare.net/video/1543110747e56e19/


فيديو الحلقة - 121 - zshare
http://www.zshare.net/video/156659258a752975


فيديو الحلقة - 122 - zshare
http://www.zshare.net/video/15733431817771e5/


فيديو الحلقة - 123 - zshare
http://www.zshare.net/video/15744667cc62876a/


فيديو الحلقة - 124 - zshare
http://www.zshare.net/video/15768430a4bd44a5


فيديو الحلقة - 125 - zshare
http://www.zshare.net/video/15828075e8bb6ddf/


فيديو الحلقة - 126 - zshare
http://www.zshare.net/video/1601406423e8377d/

فيديو الحلقة - 127 - zshare
http://www.zshare.net/video/160865823903bfb1/

فيديو الحلقة - 128 - zshare
http://www.zshare.net/video/161290654b1d6cd8/

فيديو الحلقة - 129 - zshare
http://www.zshare.net/video/16184313b02e0536/

فيديو الحلقة - 130 - zshare
http://www.zshare.net/video/162530575f0efaac/



```

باسورد الملفات.. أنسخ و لصق حتى لا يكون هناك خطأ

msa6el.com 



```

----------


## N_tarawneh

شكرا ً ساره ...


المشاهد الآخيرة من مسلسل سنوات الضياع وموت يحيى وإنقاذه في الرمق الآخير ، موقف كثير مؤثر ... :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

Thanks

----------


## N_tarawneh

زواج يحيى ولميس وعمر وفريده (سويم) ... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

وأكرم ((الزقرّتاوي)) زبط واحده بالحفلة وشكلهم رح يتزوجوا ... :SnipeR (62): 

طبعا ً الحلقة مش مترجمة للعربي ، تركي ، وإلي بده بترجمها إله  ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## N_tarawneh

وكرم وسوزان زبطوا أمورهم وجيدا كمان لقت ليها عريس ، وما ضل إلا أمّ عمر وأمّ يحيى عوانس ، شو رأيك يا أيمن إنت والعالي إذا إلكوا مصلحة ...؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

وسحر كمان لآح ليها عريس في التكسي على البارد المبرد ، بعد ما طلعت من المولد بلا حمص ... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> وكرم وسوزان زبطوا أمورهم وجيدا كمان لقت ليها عريس ، وما ضل إلا أمّ عمر وأمّ يحيى عوانس ، شو رأيك يا أيمن إنت والعالي إذا إلكوا مصلحة ...؟؟؟


انا لقيت رفيقة دربي شكرا

----------


## N_tarawneh

> انا لقيت رفيقة دربي شكرا


إذا مش عاجبيتك أمّ يحيى أو أمّ عمر ، خذ الست مفيده الخياطه أم رفيف وسوزان ، لانه بصراحة بدي أشوف ليها حسان ... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

جزء من الحلقة الآخيرة لما تضيع رفيف ويلاقيها كرم  ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## N_tarawneh

الجزء الآخير من الحلقة الآخيرة ... :SnipeR (62): 

بعد مرور سنوات ، يحيى ولميس وعمر فريده بصير عندهم عرّ اولاد ، وسمر بتحبل كمان ،  وأمّ يحيى وأمّ عمر والست مفيده قاعدات تحت شجرة بإنتظار رحمة ربنا ... :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ليال

شكرا هاد البوست ضفنه على ال favorites حتى عيدهم  :Smile:  :Smile: 

في الاعاده افاده  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## ساره

شكرا نادر على اضافتك وشكرا على ردودكم ويسلمو ليال ومرحبا فيك في المنتدى

----------


## حنين الاردن 23

شكرا الك وشكرا ما بتكقي  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## boundo2a

جميل جدا

----------

